# WTB: Damasko DA36



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm looking for a Damasko DA36 if anyone has one they're willing to part with?

Ideally looking for something in good condition and a recent one (preferably with warranty left if possible), not too fussy if standard matt steel or the black though steel preferred.

Thanks for looking,
Andy


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Now sorted. Thanks to Roy for this great facility!


----------

